
Practical Tips on Writing a Book from 23 Authors  - jseliger
http://blogs.plos.org/neurotribes/2011/06/02/practical-tips-on-writing-a-book-from-22-brilliant-authors/
======
billpatrianakos
I've been planning to write a book for some time now too. I wish the author
had gotten into more of the process of how to get a contract and actually get
published. Nevertheless I think anyone in the process of writing a book could
get some gems from this article.

~~~
jseliger
Start here: <http://agencygatekeeper.blogspot.com/> and here:
<http://queryshark.blogspot.com> . You'll have about a day's reading.

